# Jacquet de Mantoua



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would like more info on this gentelman beside knowing he has an offering on hyperion performed by brabant ensemble lead by stephen rice i want this cd so bad i can order it since not available but what is avaible from this gentelman this briton(breton) his music seem far out interresting can you guys tell me more on him please im clueless of his available works?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You may want to check out Ensemble Jachet de Mantoue, the recording of Lamentations. There are also some parody masses by Palestrina which I enjoyed even more that the original music itself!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just order lately Jacquet de mantua offering on brabant ensemble lead by mister Stephen Rice, will someone bless this man for offering us unusual classical composer(of deprofundis taste).Sir Rice you have good taste and a good ear...

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im waiting for this cd of Jacquet de Mantua on hyperion rooster and christ does it look or sounds good i heard a glimpse on facebook, and the fresque on the pocket sleeve, mister Stephen Rice i worship your works and offerings , brabant ensemble seem very professional and you make some classical composer come alive, great job!

:tiphat:


----------

